# Anyone here have roommates?



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I've just started living on my own with three other roommates and it has gone horrible. We made the typical small talk in the beginning and then they just all ignored me and have done stuff on there own and with the other roommates, excluding me. 

I don't know what it is about me, but it seems like nobody wants to befriend me or get to know me. No matter how personable or cheery I act. I tried with them to not act 'awkward' and be sociable and nothing changed.


----------



## Gfunk (May 12, 2011)

I started off the year living with 2 girls (im a guy), and they were both extreme extroverts. I hated it. didnt get along with them at all so i moved out after 4 months to a new flat with 2 other guys and i get along with them really well, we have times where we keep to ourselves (which i like) and times for socialising. Its great!


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry things aren't going well with your roommates.
I got randomly placed with three roommates last year (all of us strangers), and was absolutely terrified to meet them. But it surprisingly went incredibly well. And now we all live together again this year. I think everyone just needs to be open and friendly. As long as you keep trying to make small talk and seem easy going with them, then maybe they will warm up to you better. It sometimes takes a while.
Just take it easy at first, like offering to grab something to eat and inviting them or something. Maybe you all haven't found that common bond yet. Similar interests? But don't be so hard on yourself. This is all a two-way street and if they can't be open and receptive back to you, it's not your fault.


----------



## ashmash (Jun 5, 2011)

I can understand. I had three roommates my freshman year in college. I knew one of them so it wasn't too bad. One was a extremely extroverted sorority girl and we didn't get along. I more of a introverted dork. It's okay!!! Sometimes people just don't click. Try to see what you guys share in common, like if they like to work out, you guys could go to the gym together, etc. Just continue to be as friendly as you have been. If they don't see you as being the awesome person you are, then that is there fault.  Hang in there kiddo.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I never click with my roommates. Just forget about it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

My first year was quite similar. I lived in a tiny room with two other girls I barely knew. I also knew that we had nothing in common, and once I feel that way, I don't want to try to get close. We got along fine, but it was annoying sharing a room with strangers. As for your situation, there's no rule that says you have to be close with your roomies. It's great to find friends elsewhere on campus.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have had some really bad ones but the two now I would consider friends. We do a lot together. I even go out socializing with their friends. It really depends on the other people too.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Urrmm I'll be starting uni soon and in a single room but in a shared house. Don't know how its going to go. What about people on your course? You can mix with other people besides your housemates.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

crazydom said:


> I've just started living on my own with three other roommates and it has gone horrible. We made the typical small talk in the beginning and then they just all ignored me and have done stuff on there own and with the other roommates, excluding me.
> 
> I don't know what it is about me, but it seems like nobody wants to befriend me or get to know me. No matter how personable or cheery I act. I tried with them to not act 'awkward' and be sociable and nothing changed.


I feel the same way. I feel like I just let off a vibe that makes people not like me or not want to be around me no matter how hard I try to seem sociable and happy. Even online, I think I scare people away. I could ask the simplest of question and I never get a response.

I have 2 roommates in a room made for a double. Which sucks. It is not big enough for three people and one of us will have to share our closet and desk. Hopefully it will not be me.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

When I was in law school, I had roommates. It was kind of nice. My one roommate was the ex-boyfriend of my best friend. That was actually pretty fun and we had a lot of fun--until his old girlfriend (from several years past) moved in with us...paying no rent. It was a little uncomfortable, because I felt like I couldn't really use my living room freely any more because they were always in it. 

My other roommates were all okay. They were never "friends", but it was nice to have someone around. I MUCH prefer no roommate though. Roommates are stressful. I never had a roommate again after graduating.


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

yes 2 roommates


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Girls suck as roommates. After I lived in the dorm I have lived with all guys since lol. However, give it time. My first year living with the girls in the dorm they were buddy buddy, but half way through they got into drama with each other and hated each other (that happens when people hang out together too much). After that I became both of their favorite roommate, mostly because I didn't borrow stuff without asking, I didn't butt into their lives, and I never started ****. Sometimes it takes a while to appreciate the quiet roommate, but in the end they are always the favorite.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i thought about getting roommates, since i live on my own and would like to be able to game and talk with, but i am always worried that i might not like them. i have extended offers to people i feel comfortable around with, but no takers, yet.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

I had two roommates last year and the same thing happened to me, haha. Then they moved out into a room together (broke me to pieces..) and I got a new roommate who was luckily a bit more like me.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been lucky enough to get good roommates. I have one same roommate from last year, and I have met one of the two new roommates so far and we get along well.


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

I have one for this year, but I don't know her. I'm planning to stay out most of the time.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Nah. I live off campus. I am renting out an apartment which is right down the room from my college. I couldn't bare the though of sharing a room with some other guy. Now, if it were a pretty girl, then I might have reconsidered.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going to be sharing a room with a close friend who I've known for 7 years +. 

I've heard stories of even the closest of friends falling out due to the close proximity. We'll just have to wait and see....:um


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Getting to know people like that is not worth it, especially when you're putting in so much effort towards getting to know them.

As for having roommates, I don't have any. I'm a freshman and I live alone in a studio apartment off-campus. There are both advantages and disadvantages for me when it comes to living alone off campus.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive had to deal with room mates teh past 3 years and its never really gone all that well. Usually the first week theres the usual small talk but it falls off quickly and I just try to keep to myself as much as possible :hide. Then it just gets really really awkward being around eachother the rest of the year so I try to time out my roomies schedule to the point where neither of us are in the room at the same time :lol. Luckily this year I have my own room so I dont have to have panic attacks everytime I think my roomie is back lol


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

ravenm721 said:


> Getting to know people like that is not worth it, especially when you're putting in so much effort towards getting to know them.
> 
> As for having roommates, I don't have any. I'm a freshman and I live alone in a studio apartment off-campus. There are both advantages and disadvantages for me when it comes to living alone off campus.


I wanted to live in a studio, but it was impossible. The apartment I'm in includes everything for a reasonable price. All the one rooms were more expensive and didn't include electricity, internet, etc.

The only thing I'm thankful for is we all have our own rooms and bathrooms, so I don't really have to see them except when I leave or enter.

As an update though, I have sort of become friends with one of them. We've talked and spent time outside of the apartment and whatnot. The other two still treat me like I'm nonexistent though.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

crazydom said:


> I wanted to live in a studio, but it was impossible. The apartment I'm in includes everything for a reasonable price. All the one rooms were more expensive and didn't include electricity, internet, etc.
> 
> The only thing I'm thankful for is we all have our own rooms and bathrooms, so I don't really have to see them except when I leave or enter.
> 
> As an update though, I have sort of become friends with one of them. We've talked and spent time outside of the apartment and whatnot. The other two still treat me like I'm nonexistent though.


So sorry to hear that the studio didn't work out. Good thing that you were able to get an apartment, and have the privilege of having some privacy..that doesn't sound too bad btw :yes.

Glad to hear that you've been able to get to know one of the other room mates. Seems the friendship might turn out to be something good. Hopefully the other two people come around too, if not then I wouldn't worry about them that much.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

crazydom basically summed up my first year of college. Luckily I found friends in another group that was within the same complex so I did not need go far. But my roommates even tried to get me to switch apartments with one of their friends. Talk about feeling low...

Luckily now I have three roommates all of whom I knew prior to moving in with them.


----------

